# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  fattura apple store

## frensis80

Buongiorno, una cliente mi ha portato due fatture relative all'estensione di garanzia di due iphone acquistati tramite l'apple store.
La fattura è intestata alla apple sales international ma è gia gravata di Iva al 20% in quanto emessa per il tramite del rappresentante IVA in Italia, una ditta con sede a Milano.
Mi sono guardata la normativa , in particolare, la circolare dell'Agenzia delle Entrate n. 36 relativa ai chiarimenti sulle novità IVA INTRAdice che al rappresentante fiscale spetta l'obbligo di presentazione del modello INTRA mentre il cliente nazionale dovrà emettere autofattura per documentare l'acquisto; in questo caso l'autofattura in che modo deve essere emessa visto che la fattura è già comprensiva di IVA? l'estensione della garanzia secondo me è un servizio , vale la stessa regola?
Tra l'altro avevo letto che non era più prevista la possibilità, a seguito della nuova normativa di avere il rappresentante iva in Italia...
Grazie

----------


## anagre

Per quanto ne so io, in base all'art. 17 dpr 633 *l'Iva*, relativamente alle operazioni intracomunitarie, *è dovuta* (se c'è) *dal rappresentante fiscale*, proprio in virtù del fatto che il rappresentante fiscale deve provvedere a tutti gli adempimenti IVA "ordinari" ivi compresa l'emissione di fatture ITALIANE.
Pertanto io registrerei la sua fattura come una fattura italiana, con iva 20%, molto semplicemente! E non emetterei nessuna autofattura (ci penserà il rappresentante fiscale a fare l'autofattura o l'integrazione della fattura di acquisto...) 
Detto questo ammetto che la circolare 36E lascia un po' perplessa anche me... magari sto prendendo un bell'abbaglio (non è che faccia tutti i giorni operazioni di questo tipo) 
Forse è meglio, se è possibile, mettersi in contatto direttamente con questa ditta milanese!  
In ogni caso la nuova normativa prevede che il rappresentante fiscale non possa esserci solo in presenza di una STABILE ORGANIZZAZIONE in Italia, (dove prima era possibile una coesistenza delle due cose).  
saluti

----------


## Kurt Cobain

A mio parere si registra la fattura così com'è cio IVA al 20% e non si fa nessuna INTRA.

----------


## anais

Francesca ha ragione,
il rappresentante fiscale in Italia della Apple dovrebbe emettere fattura agli operatori economici (con partita iva) ai sensi dell'art. 17 (iva a zero con autofattura da parte del committente).Inoltre, deve compilare il modello Intrastat acquisti.
Bisogna chiamare la Apple per comunicare l'errata fattura ed è comunque  un'impresa riuscirci  :Mad: .
Saluti.

----------


## La matta

E' vero... queste fatture emesse dai rappresentanti fiscali vanno emesse senza iva se verso operatori commerciali. Problema è che spesso, anche se gli comunichi la partita iva, ti fanno fattura come se fossi privato!
Anzi... c'è il pericolo che ti dicano che loro fatturano solo a consumatore finale. :Mad:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La regola, da sempre vigente in materia di scambi intracomunitari, è che se c'è IVA non c'è INTRA, in quanto il committente è considerato "consumatore finale". Se l'acquisto è stato effettuato su Apple Store, vado a memoria visto che sono anch'io un melafonino dipendente, mi sa che l'acquisto avviene sempre come privato, in quanto non esiste il campo per l'indicazione della partita IVA che segnalerebbe che l'acquisto è di tipo B2B. 
Aggiungo che secondo le ricevute che vengono emesse da Apple Store, si tratta di acquisto da Lussemburgo con le conseguenze relative ad acquisti da Paesi "Black List". 
Saluti

----------


## anais

Dal 2010 sono obbligati, e ripeto obbligati, a fatturare ai sensi dell'art. 17 verso gli operatori economici. 
Forse, e toglierei anche il forse, gli fa più comodo fatturare ai privati (evitano così tante incombenze, vedi Intrastat). :Mad:

----------


## niron21

ma voi l'iva delle fatture apple la scaricate? 
o vi scaricate solo il costo

----------


## anais

art.6 comma 9-bis D.lgs. 18/12/97 n.471 E'  punito  con  la  sanzione amministrativa compresa fra il 100 e il 200 per  cento  dell'imposta,  con  un minimo di 258 euro, il cessionario o il
 committente che,  nell'esercizio  di  imprese, arti o professioni, *non assolve
 l'imposta relativa  agli  acquisti  di  beni  o servizi mediante il meccanismo
 dell'inversione contabile  di  cui  agli  articoli  17  e  74*, commi settimo e
 ottavo, del  decreto  del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633,
 e successive  modificazioni.  La  medesima  sanzione  si  applica al cedente o
 prestatore che  ha  irregolarmente addebitato l'imposta in fattura omettendone
 il versamento.    Qualora    l'imposta    sia    stata    assolta,   ancorche'
 irregolarmente, dal   cessionario   o   committente   ovvero   dal  cedente  o
 prestatore, fermo  restando  il diritto alla detrazione ai sensi dell'articolo
 19 del  decreto  del  Presidente  della  Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633, e
 successive modificazioni,  la  sanzione  amministrativa e' pari al 3 per cento
 dell'imposta irregolarmente  assolta,  con  un  minimo di 258 euro, e comunque
 non oltre  10.000  euro  per  le  irregolarita' commesse nei primi tre anni di
 applicazione delle  disposizioni  del  presente  periodo.  Al  pagamento delle
 sanzioni previste   nel   secondo   e  terzo  periodo,  nonche'  al  pagamento
 dell'imposta, sono   tenuti   solidalmente   entrambi   i  soggetti  obbligati
 all'applicazione del  meccanismo  dell'inversione  contabile. E' punito con la
 sanzione di  cui  al  comma  2 il cedente o prestatore che non emette fattura,
 fermo restando  l'obbligo  per  il  cessionario o committente di regolarizzare
 l'omissione ai   sensi  del  comma  8,  applicando,  comunque,  il  meccanismo
 dell'inversione contabile.

----------


## niron21

la legge circa il reverse la conosco......... 
il dubbio era che se le fatture sono intestate a persona fisica e sulla fattura c'è l'Iva (premesso che non si potrebbe scaricare iva perchè intestata a persona fisica ) voi che fate la scaricate l'iva????????

----------


## sandra133

mi è arrivata una fattura di questo tipo dalla apple sales int.: pur essendo intestata ad una Spa, con indicazione della vat italiana, ci hanno applicato l'iva.
Io la registrerei come una qualunque fattura italiana. Inoltre loro non indicano nemmeno la loro VAT, quindi compilare l'intra sarebbe un'impresa, così come contattarli.
A quanto pare però viene dall'irlanda, quindi non è black list.

----------


## cinzia2642

> la legge circa il reverse la conosco......... 
> il dubbio era che se le fatture sono intestate a persona fisica e sulla fattura c'è l'Iva (premesso che non si potrebbe scaricare iva perchè intestata a persona fisica ) voi che fate la scaricate l'iva????????

  faccio anch'io la stessa domanda.
non si riesce ad avere le fatture corrette da apple
quindi delle due l'una .... o si registrano con l'iva ma non emettendo l'autofattura si incorre nelle sanzioni che sappiamo oppure si emette autofattura ma non si detrae l'iva che abbiamo pagato
bohhhh

----------


## shailendra

> faccio anch'io la stessa domanda.
> non si riesce ad avere le fatture corrette da apple
> quindi delle due l'una .... o si registrano con l'iva ma non emettendo l'autofattura si incorre nelle sanzioni che sappiamo oppure si emette autofattura ma non si detrae l'iva che abbiamo pagato
> bohhhh

  Ho avvuto lo stesso caso proprio la scorsa settimana. Ho telefonato al numero verde della apple e la signorina, gentilissima, mi ha spiegato che il cliente ha usato un canale dedicato ai privati. Ha  chiesto la partita iva del cliente e ha detto che nel giro di 4 giorni lavorativi sarebbe arrivata via mail la nota di credito per la fattura originaria e la nota di debito per la fattura senza iva. 
Esattamente al quarto giorno le note di credito e di debito sono arrivate. Adesso il mio cliente è in attesa del rimborso dell'iva non dovuta, che dovrebbe pure arrivare nel giro di qualche giorno. Risposta veloce al telefono (non ore ascoltando una musichetta), persona squisita al telefono, problema risolto in meno di una settimana. Chapeau.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> faccio anch'io la stessa domanda.
> Non si riesce ad avere le fatture corrette da apple
> quindi delle due l'una .... O si registrano con l'iva ma non emettendo l'autofattura si incorre nelle sanzioni che sappiamo oppure si emette autofattura ma non si detrae l'iva che abbiamo pagato
> bohhhh

  il rappresentante fiscale in italia della apple deve emettere fattura all'impresa italiana fuori campo iva ai sensi dell'art. 7  ter  
l'impresa italiana si autofattura art. 17 comma 2 no intra

----------

